# if you raise meat rabbits, do you sell them?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone else raising meat rabbits has requests from friends or maybe even businesses that want to buy the rabbits for food? how much do you sell a rabbit for?

I'm diving deeper and deeper into my rabbitry hobby and really enjoying it, but at some point I realize I'm going to have an abundance, so all things being equal, what is "market value" for a critter you can't normally find in the frozen foods section of the local grocery store?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You may want to look into the raw pet food side of things... One of my friends had a very nice side business going on.

I will have to check with her on the prices but I want to say 12 bucks per pound... ( she was just outside the city limits and found a very nice niche )

On our farm we canned it for our self. 

On a side note: We can buy frozen rabbit for 9 bucks a pound at the store.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I saw frozen rabbit in the Albertsons grocery store yesterday. Didn't see the price. I remember seeing it at Henry's Market a few years back for $8 a pound fresh.

In the summer I like to get frozen ground rabbit for the pets as a "cold" raw meal. Petco sells it under the brand Nature's Variety Instinct Raw in a freezer case. Not sure what the price is since I buy it using lots of coupons for a killer deal or next to free.

Maybe check with some snake farms like Prehistoric Pets for what they charge for fresh or frozen rabbits.
http://www.prehistoricpets.com/

You could place ads on CL for both "pet" and feeder bunnies to sell extra buns.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Be careful of regs if you do this, live animals are likely fine although there are more rules all the time. If you want to sell ones you butchered yourself then like mentioned there are still not many regulations on pet food and if someone were to eat them that wouldn't be on you


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

we sell our new zealand babies for ten bucks a head, but usually we just eat em


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Be careful of regs if you do this, live animals are likely fine although there are more rules all the time. If you want to sell ones you butchered yourself then like mentioned there are still not many regulations on pet food and if someone were to eat them that wouldn't be on you


For now ... 

We are good on the "Pet food" just as cows/goat milk or for pets... but you are correct about the new rules and regs... best to check your general area/state.

:wave:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I've got trade set up. Rabbit meat for fresh eggs and chicken, also meat for help around my property, training in certain areas, etc. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Fresh rabbit is sold at our farmers market every Sat. I'll check what current prices are for local fresh this weekend


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine are show quality animals from really good bloodlines, so I haven't sold for meat. According to some of the local rabbit groups I'm involved in, $6 a pound is pretty average in my area. They get around the regs for selling meat by only selling a live animal and offering to "teach" the buyer how to slaughter it. There are commercial buyers, but you have to have a certain volume of animals for them to buy from you and they all have to be the white new zealands.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I checked with the couple selling rabbit meat at our farmers market on Sat. and they get $7.00/lb


----------

